# Half-Life Blue Shift problem



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

It is only a minor problem but it prevents me from getting through the part that im at right now in the game.... i have no flash light. Ive tried reinstalling but blue shift comes with opposing force and the flashlight works fine in that. hmm.

Also I want to purchase HL2 from the store, but I was told that i will still have to download it... a problem cuz i have dial up.... this made me very confused but my friend sometimes does have wrong info...can anyone please clarify.
thanks


----------



## DSilky (Dec 20, 2004)

My understanding is for HL2 you will have to "activate" it online and set up a Steam account. Should be doable on dial-up...

Dave


----------



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks, thats what i thought.


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a question about Blue shift if I may, Do you need a CD in the drive to be able to play it?

I found it on a family members machine, that I was cleaning up, that my cousin has been putting his games on, problem is he isnt even 10 yrs yet and I dont hink he should be playing Half-life just yet. He doesnt seem to have a CD and if it is needed to to play we should be ok. But I just wanted to check.


----------



## cainmosozihcs (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah im pretty sure you need the cd unless you mount an image of the cd onto a virtual drive


----------



## AlexRat (Dec 29, 2004)

*Half-Life 2 + Dial-up*

You have to download the codes that 'de-code' the data on the DVD or CD's or something, plus any updates. They'll be quite a bit of stuff to download in one go for you now, (patches/fixes etc) though nothing impossible. It's all done automatically through Steam (I don't know why people give it so much stick).

I'm on a 28.8k connection (Yes you read right) and was up and running/gunning after about 50 minutes of downloading, so it shouldn't be a problem.

Alex Ratcliffe


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

THanks, I doubt he is old enough to make an image of teh disk onto teh hard drive, so I think we are safe ^^


----------

